# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Seperated at Birth?

## Jade

Tracy Ann Oberman

 Alex Kingston (ER)

----------


## Abi

:EEK!: 

yeah definetly!

----------


## Jade

Its scary!!!!

----------


## Abi

It is!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I'd heard that she used to get mistaken for Alex Kingston, but I never realised just how much she looks like her!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Jade

Its really weird!! they are like twins!

----------


## Abi

I'm really shocked still!  :EEK!:

----------


## Jade

Does anyone know anymore people?

----------


## Treacle

I've got some lookalike pictures I could post but they're not of famous people looking like other famous people just ordinary people looking like famous people  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

wow they really do look alike. WQ could you post them then

----------


## lildevil

they really do like alike.

----------


## shannisrules

ye they do lookalike its kinda scary

----------


## Chris_2k11

Twins!  :EEK!:  lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

It's really freaky  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

Deffinately seperated at birth!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's only the hair that does it.

----------


## hannah-mj

god im shocked by that , woah that is weird!

----------


## Treacle

I suppose I could tell the difference but they do look like twins  :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

woah!  :EEK!:  i dont even know who that other woman is but they do look alike! the hair is obviously the main reason but they do look the same!

----------


## Jade

She was in ER and has been in a few films

----------


## Treacle

> She was in ER and has been in a few films


Ahhh that explains why I didn't know who she was either  I'm not a big filmwatcher and I never watch ER  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Shane Richie - Alfie Moon

----------


## Treacle

Jessie Wallace - Kat Moon (nee Slater)

----------


## Treacle

Jessie Wallace - Kat Moon (nee Slater)

----------


## Treacle

Martine McCutcheon - Tiffany Mitchell (nee Raymond)

----------


## Treacle

Steve McFadden - Phil Mitchell

----------


## Treacle

Jack Ryder - Jamie Mitchell

----------


## Treacle

Jessie Wallace - Kat Moon (nee Slater) More like BigBrother 5 winner Nadia!

----------


## Treacle

Nigel Harman - Dennis Rickman

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Steve McFadden - Phil Mitchell


I sort of agree with that one!

----------


## Treacle

Barbara Windsor - Peggy Mitchell

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Martine McCutcheon - Tiffany Mitchell (nee Raymond)


Definitely not!   :Nono:

----------


## Treacle

David Spinx - Keith Miller

----------


## Treacle

Kacey Ainsworth - "Little Mo" Mitchell (nee Morgan)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> David Spinx - Keith Miller


He looks absolutely nothing like him!   :Nono:

----------


## Treacle

Kacey Ainsworth - "Little Mo" Mitchell (nee Morgan)

----------


## Treacle

Shane Richie - Alfie Moon (I agree with this one defo)

----------


## Treacle

Jill Halfpenny - Kate Mitchell

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jill Halfpenny - Kate Mitchell


Nope! She looks nothing like her!   :Nono:

----------


## Treacle

> Nope! She looks nothing like her!


I think if you examine her closely there's a hint in her face but it's very distant.

----------


## Treacle

Slightly off-topic but here goes:

Sally Lindsay - Shelley Unwin

----------


## Treacle

Nicola Wheeler - Nicola Blackstock

----------


## Treacle

Georgia Taylor - Toyah Battersby

----------


## Treacle

Sam Aston - Chesney Brown

----------


## Treacle

Sam Aston - Chesney Brown

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think if you examine her closely there's a hint in her face but it's very distant.


hmmm   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

Jeff Hordley - Cain Dingle

----------


## Treacle

Michael Jackson (I honestly couldn't tell you which is the real one)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jeff Hordley - Cain Dingle


Now that is scary!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Bruce Jones - Les Battersby

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Slightly off topic but here goes:
> 
> Sally Lindsay - Shelley Unwin


Oh no, not Shelley! *Hides!*   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

(Back to 'EastEnders')

Raji James - Ash Ferreira

----------


## Chris_2k11

> (Back to 'EastEnders')
> 
> Raji James - Ash Ferreira


Nope!   :Nono:

----------


## Treacle

Slightly off-topic again but here goes:

Duncan James (Blue)

----------


## Treacle

Lee Ryan (Blue)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Slightly off-topic again but here goes:
> 
> Duncan James (Blue)


Nope not really!

----------


## Treacle

Sarah Lancashire - Raquel Watts

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Sarah Lancashire - Raquel Watts


LOL! She's looking slightly stoned!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Davina McCall

----------


## Treacle

> LOL! She's looking slightly stoned!


LMAO  :Big Grin:  That's what I was thinking too!

----------


## Treacle

Kate Thornton (She's not a bad lookalike)

----------


## Treacle

Fern Britton

----------


## Treacle

Denise Van Outen

----------


## Treacle

Graham Norton

----------


## Treacle

Judy Finnegan

----------


## Treacle

Melanie Sykes

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Graham Norton


LMAO!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

Chris Tarrant

----------


## Treacle

> LMAO!


 :Lol:  I feel sorry for the bloke!

----------


## Treacle

Bruce Forsythe

----------


## Treacle

Matthew Kelly

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Chris Tarrant


hmm, there is sort of a resemblence   :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Matthew Kelly


Yeah I agree with that one!

----------


## Treacle

Geri Halliwell

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Bruce Forsythe


Definitely not!   :Nono:

----------


## Treacle

Jordan - Katie Price

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Geri Halliwell


She calls that a skirt!   :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Jordan - Katie Price

----------


## Treacle

> She calls that a skirt!


I've got one like that  :EEK!:  Doubt it fits now though!

----------


## Treacle

Jordan - Katie Price

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I've got one like that  Doubt it fits now though!


LOL! Oops sorry WQ!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

Jack Osbourne

----------


## Treacle

Jack Osbourne

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jack Osbourne


  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Jack Osbourne

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought you meant Jack Osboune from Hollyoaks at first!  :Lol: I was thinking 'huh?'  :Confused:  'he looks nothing like him!?'   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

Kerry Katona

----------


## Treacle

> I thought you meant Jack Osboune from Hollyoaks at first!  I was thinking 'huh?'  'he looks nothing like him!?'


 :Lol:  No I meant Jack Osbourne as in Ozzy Osbourne's son  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Jamie Oliver  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> No I meant Jack Osbourne as in Ozzy Osbourne's son


lol yeah i've realised now!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Linda Barker  :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Peter Andre

----------


## Treacle

Simon Cowell

----------


## Treacle

Simon Cowell

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Linda Barker


Looks nothing like her!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Simon Cowell


hmm   :Ponder:  not sure actually   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

Sharon Osbourne

----------


## Treacle

Sharon Osbourne & Simon Cowell

----------


## Treacle

Same lookalike as the one above but without the Simon Cowell lookalike...

Sharon Osbourne

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wow you've got loads WQ!   :Smile:  Thanx for posting by the way!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Same lookalike as the one above but without the Simon Cowell lookalike...
> 
> Sharon Osbourne


Too old!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

Sharon Osbourne

----------


## Treacle

> Too old!


Sharon Osbourne has had a facelift though otherwise she would look like that!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Sharon Osbourne has had a facelift though otherwise she would look like that!


lol!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Same lookalike as the last one posted but with Ozzy lookalike...

Sharon & Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## Treacle

> lol!


Well she's had something done with her face I know that  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Sharon Osbourne

----------


## Treacle

Sharon Osbourne

----------


## Treacle

Zoe Lucker - Tanya Turner

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Sharon Osbourne


Nope, definitely not!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Zoe Lucker - Tanya Turner


Lmao! Perlesse!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

Dawn French

----------


## Treacle

> Lmao! Perlesse!


Look at her eyes! It is sooo hilarious  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Dawn French


hehe   :Big Grin:  this one made me giggle   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

David Beckham

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Look at her eyes! It is sooo hilarious


LOL! So unclassy!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> hehe   this one made me giggle


LMAO at the 'Terrys' thing!

----------


## Treacle

David Beckham

----------


## Treacle

David Seaman

----------


## Treacle

David Beckham

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Dawn French


Look at the face on her on the second pic!  :Lol: And what's with the fringe!?  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> Look at the face on her on the second pic! And what's with the fringe!


I know! It's the funniest thing I've seen in ages!

----------


## Treacle

David Beckham

----------


## Chris_2k11

> David Beckham


I can see the resemblence!   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

David Beckham

----------


## Treacle

> I can see the resemblence!


Me too! That's one of the good ones  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

David Beckham

----------


## Chris_2k11

> David Beckham


Lookalike my a**e!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Michael Owen

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Michael Owen


Nope! Not good enough!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

Shania Twain

----------


## Treacle

Rachel Stevens

----------


## Treacle

Rachel Stevens

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Rachel Stevens


Rachel Stevens my a**e!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

Kelly Osbourne

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Rachel Stevens


I can definitely see the resemblence in that pic!   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Kelly Osbourne


LMAO!   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> I can definitely see the resemblence in that pic!


Me too  :Smile:  That's another good one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Shania Twain


Scary!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Emma Bunton

----------


## Treacle

Britney Spears

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Britney Spears


This one's quite good actually!   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Britney Spears

----------


## Treacle

Britney Spears

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Britney Spears


Nope, no resemblence at all!   :Nono:

----------


## Treacle

Britney Spears

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Britney Spears


Ditto for this one too!   :Nono:

----------


## Treacle

Cher

----------


## Treacle

Cher

----------


## Treacle

Cher

----------


## Treacle

Cher

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Cher


Nope, looks nothing like her im afraid!   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Cher


Weird!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Avril Lavigne

----------


## Treacle

Avril Lavigne

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Avril Lavigne


She looks too young.

----------


## Treacle

Madonna

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Avril Lavigne


Nope, looks nothing like her in my opinion!   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

LuLu

----------


## Treacle

LuLu

----------


## Treacle

Kylie Minogue

----------


## Treacle

Kylie Minogue

----------


## Chris_2k11

> LuLu


Yeah I can see the resemblence on these two!  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Pink

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Kylie Minogue


She looks nothing like her!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Kylie Minogue


hmm   :Ponder:   not sure really   :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

Charlotte Church

----------


## Treacle

Charlotte Church

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Charlotte Church


OMG! I think she looks the double of her!!   :EEK!:  Thumbs up to this one!   :Thumbsup:   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> OMG! I think she looks the double of her!!   Thumbs up to this one!


Yeah!!! The Charlotte Church one is one of the best I've seen  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

> Tracy Ann Oberman
> 
>  Alex Kingston (ER)


 
wow yeah they are alike

----------


## Debs

> Barbara Windsor - Peggy Mitchell


 
that one ok

it the wig that does it

----------


## Debs

> David Spinx - Keith Miller


 

no cant see it

----------


## Debs

> Slightly off-topic but here goes:
> 
> Sally Lindsay - Shelley Unwin


that one is brilliant

----------


## Debs

> Michael Jackson (I honestly couldn't tell you which is the real one)


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

which one is the waxwork?????  :Confused:

----------


## Debs

> Jeff Hordley - Cain Dingle


 
is that his prison photo???

----------


## Debs

> Bruce Jones - Les Battersby


brilliant very alike

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Steve McFadden - Phil Mitchell


This one is good.

----------


## Debs

> Davina McCall


 
not a bit like her!!!

----------


## Debs

> Kate Thornton (She's not a bad lookalike)


 

she looks really like her!

----------


## Debs

> Jordan - Katie Price


 

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  


takes more than posing with half your baps out to look like jordan!!!

----------


## Debs

> Jordan - Katie Price


 
yeah suppose she looks a bit lie her

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Bruce Jones - Les Battersby


This is a good one

----------


## Debs

> Simon Cowell


 
 :Rotfl:   fab

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Lee Ryan (Blue)


Thats quiet good

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Graham Norton


OMG!!

----------


## Debs

> Dawn French


 
 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Chris Tarrant


Spooky

----------


## Debs

> Rachel Stevens


sorry to disappoint you love but you look nothing like her!!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Matthew Kelly


This is good

----------


## Debs

> Rachel Stevens


she looks a bit more like  her

----------


## Bad Wolf

its her eyes, i think she looks more lake the owen girl off hollyoaks tho?

----------


## Treacle

> its her eyes, i think she looks more lake the owen girl off hollyoaks tho?


Nicole? Yeah me too Rach  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

> Madonna


noooooooo she dont look like her

----------


## shannisrules

wow she looks a lot like her

----------


## Debs

> Kylie Minogue


 :Nono:

----------


## Debs

> Charlotte Church


thats a good un!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

I think the Charlotte Church one is the best ever!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

> its her eyes, i think she looks more lake the owen girl off hollyoaks tho?


yeah she does actually

----------


## Debs

> I think the Charlotte Church one is the best ever!!!


yeah i think that the best one i saw

----------


## Treacle

I don't think her skin tone is dark enough to be Nicole Owen though  :Searchme:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Charlotte  :Thumbsup:  I think its her eyes  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Charlotte  I think its her eyes


Yeah def I was so shocked with that one. It would be the cherry on top of the cake if the lookalike could sing especially like Charlotte as well!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Jordan - Katie Price


Close

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Linda Barker


No

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Simon Cowell


Don't want to meet him down a dark alley.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Sharon Osbourne


Looks more like Ruby wax!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Dawn French


lmao

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> David Beckham


Not bad

----------


## Jade

> Don't want to meet him down a dark alley.


Also the trousers are too low!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> David Seaman


Yep, this is a good likeness

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Rachel Stevens


The bottom picture is good

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> LuLu


This one is quite good.

----------


## Treacle

> Also the trousers are too low!


Yeah because Simon Cowell wears chesties doesn't he?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Kylie Minogue


Wow

----------


## Treacle

> Wow


I know that Kylie one is quite good  :EEK!:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

the kylie one is really like her so are most of the others

----------


## Treacle

> the kylie one is really like her so are most of the others


There are a few that bear no resemblance  :Smile:

----------


## Trinity

> Kacey Ainsworth - "Little Mo" Mitchell (nee Morgan)


The only similarity here is the market stall!

----------


## Treacle

> The only similarity here is the market stall!


I agree that one is stupid  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lol Trinity!!

----------


## Trinity

> Cher


Is this a ladyboy from Bangkok?

----------


## Treacle

> Is this a ladyboy from Bangkok?


 :Rotfl:  It looks like one!

----------


## Debs

> Is this a ladyboy from Bangkok?


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

This is hysterical  :Big Grin:  I'll post some more later on  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

> Kacey Ainsworth - "Little Mo" Mitchell (nee Morgan)


 
nithing like her!!

whats wrong with her boobs in the bottom picture?????

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> nithing like her!!
> 
> whats wrong with her boobs in the bottom picture?????


lmao

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lmao!! Just realised debs  :Stick Out Tongue: !!

----------


## Treacle

> nithing like her!!
> 
> whats wrong with her boobs in the bottom picture?????


 :Rotfl:  Them boobs look like they've been stuffed!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

looks well dodgy.

----------


## shannisrules

looks nothing like l.mo

----------


## Treacle

The Dawn French one is the best!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

that's a funny one.

----------


## Treacle

Bit scary though  :EEK!:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah it is a bit.

----------


## Treacle

That Graham Norton one in the red shirt is just hilarious!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I love that one, i think it's one of the best.

----------


## Treacle

> I love that one, i think it's one of the best.


 :Lol:  It's freaky though!

----------


## squarelady

The Charlotte Chruch is brilliant but the Kyle Minogue a few pages back looks like Geri Haliwell!

----------


## Treacle

> The Charlotte Chruch is brilliant but the Kyle Minogue a few pages back looks like Geri Haliwell!


The one with the hands on top of her head? I said it looked like Geri too!

----------


## shannisrules

how about this one

----------


## chance

> Shane Richie - Alfie Moon


yes can see resembalence

----------


## chance

> Tracy Ann Oberman
> 
>  Alex Kingston (ER)


only the hair does it,the er women is much prettier

----------


## Treacle

The other Shane Richie one is better  :Smile:

----------


## chance

> Jessie Wallace - Kat Moon (nee Slater)


can see why shed get mistaken for kat

----------


## chance

> Jessie Wallace - Kat Moon (nee Slater)


hmmm a bit ,but more like a tranny then anything else

----------


## chance

> Steve McFadden - Phil Mitchell


very good

----------


## chance

> Martine McCutcheon - Tiffany Mitchell (nee Raymond)


bit too old

----------


## chance

> Kacey Ainsworth - "Little Mo" Mitchell (nee Morgan)


heavens!

----------


## chance

> Slightly off-topic but here goes:
> 
> Sally Lindsay - Shelley Unwin


very good also if you look closely its got a bit of leanne battersby in there too i think

----------


## shannisrules

bit too old but good resemblance

----------


## chance

> Slightly off-topic again but here goes:
> 
> Duncan James (Blue)


you can tell that guy loves him self!

----------


## Treacle

> very good also if you look closely its got a bit of leanne battersby in there too i think


I see Leanne in the way she's posed her face but it's more Shelley  :Smile:

----------


## chance

> Lee Ryan (Blue)


more of a sean from corrie if you ask me

----------


## shannisrules

the duncan from blue one has too longer hair to be ducan

----------


## chance

> Sarah Lancashire - Raquel Watts


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bad Wolf

that duncam wannabe is a minger!

----------


## Treacle

> that duncam wannabe is a minger!


Agreed!  :Sick:

----------


## shannisrules

who's the sarah lancashire one ment to be?

----------


## Treacle

> 


LMAO  :Big Grin:  That Raquel one is sooo funny! She is soooo stoned  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> who's the sarah lancashire one ment to be?


It's Raquel Watts  :Smile:

----------


## chance

> Jordan - Katie Price


no just looks like a tart

----------


## Treacle

> no just looks like a tart


That top one looks like Saskia from BigBrother  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

its the hair that does it for the top one

----------


## Treacle

That top Jordan one chance just quoted looks like Saskia from Big Brother because of the hair and the way she's puffing out her chest  :Smile:

----------


## chance

> David Beckham


  :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## chance

> Pink


nice council flat estate type background

----------


## Treacle

> nice council flat estate type background


 :Lol:

----------


## shannisrules

looks nothing like pink she covering her face through her sunglasses

----------


## Treacle

> looks nothing like pink she covering her face through her sunglasses


I think the sunglasses are supposed to be part of the lookalike look though but I do agree she looks nothing like Pink  :Smile:

----------


## sarah1990

wow there twins

----------


## shannisrules

the hair of the david beckham one looks okay

----------


## Treacle

Lovin' the Dawn French one forever  :Big Grin:

----------


## shannisrules

ye the dawn french one is fabulous

----------


## Treacle

And that Graham Norton one in the red shirt  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

> Nicola Wheeler - Nicola Blackstock


got the sour face right but thats about it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

lol

----------


## hannah-mj

> Steve McFadden - Phil Mitchell


this one is ok.....

----------


## hannah-mj

> Jack Ryder - Jamie Mitchell


looks slightly like leonardo dicaprio (sp?) imo

----------


## hannah-mj

> Bruce Jones - Les Battersby


i think that ones good

----------


## hannah-mj

> Kate Thornton (She's not a bad lookalike)


this one is good

----------


## hannah-mj

> Matthew Kelly


wow thats good , is it not him?   :Searchme:

----------


## hannah-mj

thee david beckham ones are very good i think (well...some of them)

----------


## hannah-mj

> Rachel Stevens


at first glance thought the bottom one was her!

----------


## hannah-mj

> Britney Spears


pretty good loks a bit rough though lol

----------


## hannah-mj

> Charlotte Church


omg!  :EEK!:  thats good she looks realllly like her!

----------


## Debs

Anastacia!

----------


## Debs

peter andre?

----------


## Debs

victoria beckham

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

lmao...

----------


## Debs

joss stone

----------


## Debs

Rod Stewart?

----------


## Debs

Kylie Minogue    :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

Victoria Beckahm

----------


## Debs

Justin Timeberlake

----------


## Debs

Robbie Williams

----------


## Debs

Sting

----------


## Debs

Emma Bunton

----------


## Debs

Eminme

----------


## Debs

Elton John

----------


## Debs

bArbara Striesand

----------


## Debs

Kerry Mcfadden

----------


## Debs

Tamzin Outhwaite

----------


## Debs

Pat and Peggy

----------


## Debs

Mr Bean

----------


## Debs

the Queen

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Looks more like Ruby wax!!


Thats what I thought!!
The Charlotte Church one has to be the best.
 Nick Carter from the Backstreet Boys
 Justin Burton in Hollyoaks

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Victoria Beckahm


Now thats a good one.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Eminme


Oh and this one.

----------


## Behemoth

When I first saw that person in ER in an advert, I thought it _was_ Tracey-Ann Oberman!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol

----------


## Layne

> Charlotte Church



That one deffo!!!! God is that actually charlotte church?
Urm other ones that are good are:
Matthew kelly
Chris Tarrant
The Phil Mitchell one and the Bottom Rachel stevens one

Some of them though not a thing like them!!!


And the Tracy-Ann one!!!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Am i missing something, but i don't see Charlotte church in that one?!

----------


## Layne

> Am i missing something, but i don't see Charlotte church in that one?!


I do, more in the top one though, a younger charlotte

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well maybe a little bit, but everyone think it's a really good likeness. Oh well it must be me! Lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Pat and Peggy


Lmao @ Pat!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Mr Bean


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's the teddy that gets me! Lol

----------


## hazey

> Kerry Mcfadden


  this one is good

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah. I quite like that one.

----------


## hazey

> Matthew Kelly


 I know mathew and this is so like him very good

----------


## hazey

> David Beckham


 I think this is the best one of him, anyway he is a nice looking guy either way   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah but he looks a bit like Jason Donavon as well. Lol

----------


## hazey

oh yes I can see that now

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's quite bizarre, one person looks like to different people! Lol

----------


## Debs

Pat butcher!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Pat butcher!!


No, no, no. But funny.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Pat butcher!!


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> wow thats good , is it not him?


Nope it's a lookalike  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Ant & Dec

----------


## Treacle

Cilla Black

----------


## Treacle

Cilla Black

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Cilla Black


LMAO!   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

Kat Slater

----------


## Treacle

> LMAO!


 :Rotfl:  I know it's hysterical!

----------


## Treacle

Gareth Gates

----------


## Treacle

Phil Mitchell

----------


## Treacle

Graham Norton  :Lol:  I can remember this lookalike from earlier on!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Kat Slater


Oh perleese!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> Oh perleese!


Look at the Graham Norton one I just posted! It's that man again  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Graham Norton  I can remember this lookalike from earlier on!


It's him again!   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> It's him again!


I know! He looks well funny  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Barbara Windsor

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Barbara Windsor


  :Nono:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

This is her from the top of page 4 as well  :Smile: 

Barbara Windsor

----------


## hannah-mj

> victoria beckham


i reckon that ones good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Lily Savage

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Lily Savage


LMAO!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

Martin Kemp

----------


## Treacle

> LMAO!


I know!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Martin Kemp


hmm   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

Anne Robinson

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Anne Robinson


LOL!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Anne Robinson

----------


## Treacle

Wayne Rooney

----------


## Treacle

> Wayne Rooney


Eurgh talk about up close and personal!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Eurgh talk about up close and personal!


LOL I know!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Princess Diana

----------


## Treacle

Princess Diana

----------


## Treacle

Tom Jones

----------


## Layne

> Lily Savage



 :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> 


 :Rotfl:  What a total goon! 

I wonder if it's a male or a female in the Lily Savage lookalike? 

We all know the real thing is a drag act so I was just wondering... 

It looks more female to me  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

:lol

I think its a woman.... that make-up is too perfect for a man

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Phil Mitchell


He looks more like Minty, or Ali Muray.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Martin Kemp


Almost, but also Lance from Home and Away!

----------


## MiTcHeLlS_rOk

i luv ur banner jessie wallace!! sam n chrissie r mi fave characters!!
holz x0x

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i luv ur banner jessie wallace!! sam n chrissie r mi fave characters!!
> holz x0x


Thanks, glad you like it.

----------


## Debs

> Phil Mitchell


 

he lloks more like minty

----------


## Debs

> Lily Savage


 
that one is fab

----------


## Debs

> Princess Diana


 
is that a man???

----------


## Debs

> He looks more like Minty, or Ali Muray.


 
just read that you thought that tooo

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah, he doesn't really look like Phil.

----------


## Layne

Off the EE website (lookielikes)


Charlie - (steve)


Dennis - (Paul)


Zoe -(julia)


Sonia- (Melissa) She won the Lookielikes Comp!



Paul (dennis) deffo not his face is like too long! The only resembelence is his hair that still that ain't great!!!


The other 3 are ok!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They are ok, but not that great. Zoe or Charlie are probably the best out of them.

----------


## Treacle

> is that a man???


Nah think it's a woman  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Wendy Richard - Pauline Fowler

----------


## Treacle

Davina McCall

----------


## Treacle

Joanna Lumley

----------


## Treacle

Linda Robson

----------


## Treacle

> Sting


He looks a bit like Perry Fenwick!

----------


## Treacle

> Off the EE website (lookielikes)
> 
> 
> Charlie - (steve)
> 
> 
> Dennis - (Paul)
> 
> 
> ...


The Zoe one is the best out of them!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

Jennifer Saunders

----------


## Treacle

Harry Potter

----------


## Treacle

Michael Jackson

----------


## Treacle

Elvis Presley

----------


## Treacle

Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## Treacle

Chris Evans

----------


## Treacle

Madonna

----------


## Treacle

Madonna

----------


## Treacle

Prince Charles

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jennifer Saunders


Oh dear!   :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> Oh dear!


I know  :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> Joanna Lumley


  :Rotfl:   i think that is good!!! nice touch the mag and fag!!!

----------


## Treacle

> i think that is good!!! nice touch the mag and fag!!!


I know it's a really good one!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Ozzy Osbourne


Now this one is brilliant.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Harry Potter


This is good.

----------


## Debs

yeah that one is really good!!

----------


## Debs

Joan collins

----------


## Debs

whoops sorry didnt know it would come out that big!! bloomin heck!!

----------


## Debs

sonia jackson

----------


## Debs

claire sweeney

----------


## Debs

John Cleese

----------


## Debs

Sarah Jessica Parker

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Sarah Jessica Parker


Oh thats a good one, i love Sex and the City.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Joan collins


OMG, that's gotta be her.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> sonia jackson


This is quite good.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> John Cleese


This is excellent.

----------


## $sTaCeY$

wow they are like twins   :EEK!:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah, it's spooky.

----------


## Layne

> John Cleese


FAB!

----------


## Treacle

Excellent debs  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

Let's keep this thread alive folks  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

Britney Spears

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Britney Spears


OMG!   :EEK!:  That surely IS her!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

> OMG!  That surely IS her!


Nah it's a lookalike  :Smile:  I think it's good but not 100% perfect  :Smile:

----------


## lildevil

is it really.

----------


## Layne

> Britney Spears


I think that is great, i surely would go up to her and ask her for her autograph if i met her!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Britney Spears


Ok thats got to be her.

----------


## Treacle

No it's not Britney honest  :Smile: 

I've seen that lookalike before on a TV show!

----------


## Treacle

Tracy-Ann Oberman - Chrissie Watts

----------


## hannah-mj

> Britney Spears


omg! thats a good one   :Cheer:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Tracy-Ann Oberman - Chrissie Watts


More like rolly!

----------


## hannah-mj

> More like rolly!


 i thought that too lol!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Wrong colour tho!

----------


## Treacle

LMAO I can see why it looks like Roly the poodle and Chrissie Watts  :Big Grin: 

No I actually think Tracy-Ann is quite pretty  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Layne

> LMAO I can see why it looks like Roly the poodle and Chrissie Watts 
> 
> No I actually think Tracy-Ann is quite pretty


  :Rotfl:   yeh honey TA is pretty!!!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

> yeh honey TA is pretty!!!


It's got Tracy-Ann Oberman hair though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol

----------


## Treacle

> Lol


No it's because of the ears it looks like her hair style  :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Your all mean! Lol

----------


## kirsty_g

cool

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Tracy-Ann Oberman - Chrissie Watts


  :EEK!:  LMAO!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

That's fantastic :Rotfl:

----------


## Jemma

lol I thought her and Alex kingston was good but that's even better!  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Lovin' that Chrissie one forever!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Poor old Tracey Ann Oberman, although it is hilarious.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

the chrissie one is great

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

:Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

Patrick Mower - Rodney Blackstock

----------


## Treacle

Steve McFadden - Phil Mitchell - Look at this one for a minute and it looks like his spitting image ;) 
Edit: Hang on

----------


## CrazyLea

wow it does!! and lmao at the chrissie and the dog one haha!

----------


## Treacle

Grrr I can't post the Phil Mitchell one it's too big!

----------


## CrazyLea

resize it

----------


## Treacle

> resize it


I can't but I'll try to find somewhere to host it!

----------


## Potato1992

lol

----------


## true.moon

wow they look just the same

----------


## Bryan

TAO used to be mistaked for her, and she said in an interview once she'd love her to come into the show as her little sister

----------

